# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  صدى الملاعب : هدف إيداهور أجمل أهداف الدور التمهيدي ..

## 24 العجب 24

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم

* اختار برنامج صدى الملاعب بقناة الـ mbc هدف إيداهور في سانت جورج كأجمل هدف في الدور التمهيدي لبطولة أبطال أفريقيا 2010 ،,,

* ألف مبروك ، ومزيداً من العالمية يا سودان المريخ ...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*هو الزعيم كما عهدناه متفردا في كل شيء .. بالتوفيق ياضباح
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*بالجد التلاتة اقوان سمحة لكن لفخة الضباح حاجة ماتخلص
                        	*

----------


## عادل

*روعة هدف الضباح
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الكبير كبير
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هدف عالمي وان شاءالله يكون ليهو دافع لمزيد من الاهداف الحاسمة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عقبال ما نحرز كأس الأبطال حتى نسمع اسمع الزعيم يلمع في كل البرامج الرياضية العربية والعالمية وليس صدى الملاعب فحسب ..
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*ضباح علي طريقة الشرميطي من الاضان للاضان
الولد ده شكلو كده ناوي يعملها
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*باكورت في شكل كف صاموتي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*هيبه يا المريخ هيبه يا النجمه
                        	*

----------


## looly

*ايداهور اجمل هدف وميدو الهداف؟ قولوا ماشاءالله ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووك 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*العقبه للجماعه اياهم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله اجمل واروع هدف من الضباح وانشاء الله الضبح يستمر، قولوا ماشاء الله قولوا ماشاء الله
ايداهو ياللاعب
                        	*

----------

